# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si mund të fshij llogarinë time në Forumin Shqiptar?

## ClaY_MorE

*Nuk jam më i interesuar të marr pjesë në këtë forum, si mund të fshi llogarinë time?*

Ju jeni i lirë të mos merrni më pjesë në forum, por jo të kërkoni fshirjen e llogarisë. Ju nuk e gëzoni këtë të drejtë.


*Llogaria juaj njëherë e krijuar nuk mund të fshihet më nga Forumi Shqiptar!*

Njëra prej shumë arsyeve dhe ajo më kryesorja, është se rrjedha e diskutimeve dhe mbarëvajtja e temave ku ju keni marrë pjesë do të prishen nëse llogaria juaj fshihet. *Asnjë kërkesë nuk do merret parasysh!*


_Sqarim: Thyerja/shkelja e rregullores së forumit, do të sjellë përjashtimin tuaj nga forumi por jo fshirjen e llogarisë suaj!_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

